# 10" Black Rhom (venezuela)



## CROSSHAIR223

I'll post pics later today but I'm just curious. What is one of these worth???? Probably posted in the wrong place, sorry. Didn't know quite where to place this. The LFS has $550 on him and I was just wondering if this guy is worth the price cause he looks bad as hell and I wanna make sure if I get him that I'm not getting screwed over. Thanks!


----------



## marco

fish are worth what people are willing to pay.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

marco said:


> fish are worth what people are willing to pay.
> [snapback]1075949[/snapback]​


That was the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I just wanna know if that is what these guys usually go for around this size. Everything could technically be what someone is willing to pay thus the whole supply and demand concept. I was looking for some help or guidance not known facts about the economy.


----------



## Gordeez

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish are worth what people are willing to pay.
> [snapback]1075949[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> *That was the dumbest thing I've ever heard.* I just wanna know if that is what these guys usually go for around this size. Everything could technically be what someone is willing to pay thus the whole supply and demand concept. I was looking for some help or guidance not known facts about the economy.
> [snapback]1075951[/snapback]​
Click to expand...
























Thats alot of money for me, but I think for a 10 incher, depending on where it was picked up from, I think its worth it.


----------



## Guest

I wouldnt man. You could get a used 300g tank for that much.

--Dan


----------



## myles

thats a good price for it, jsut look at the one in aquasape for $850 american plsu8 shipping. its in better condition but hell fins grow back and aslogn as its not beyond saving then meh go 4 it. apparently their like the hardest to get or soenthign i thought i read somwere 2. id got for ity if u have the tank. i was watching the movie of the one in that site and it looks badass


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

not trying to boast but money isn't the issue for me. I just wanna make sure it's a good price cause I would love to have this fish, plus I've heard they are rare and I would love to make a feeding video with this guy. I talked them down to 475 and if I don't end up getting him let everyone else here know that I will purhase the fish and ship it to someone if they want him. I'm deciding if I want to set up another tank, if not I figured if it's a good deal that I would offer it to someone else within our family here :nod:


----------



## Guest

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> not trying to boast but *money isn't the issue for me.* I just wanna make sure it's a good price cause I would love to have this fish, plus I've heard they are rare and I would love to make a feeding video with this guy. I talked them down to 475 and if I don't end up getting him let everyone else here know that I will purhase the fish and ship it to someone if they want him. I'm deciding if I want to set up another tank, if not I figured if it's a good deal that I would offer it to someone else within our family here :nod:
> [snapback]1076166[/snapback]​


Just wait until you start lookin into SW...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

If we go by marco, its worth 1$ to me.... No seriously.

Oh yeah Happy Birthday marco


----------



## PuffPiff

if money didnt matter why would you ask if its a good deal? doesnt seem to make sense


----------



## Gordeez

PuffPiff said:


> if money didnt matter why would you ask if its a good deal? doesnt seem to make sense
> [snapback]1076250[/snapback]​


Cause SMART people dont want to get ripped off, Rich or Poor.


----------



## PuffPiff

yeah but if money didnt matter and i wanted the fish id just buy the damn thing


----------



## rchan11

PuffPiff said:


> yeah but if money didnt matter and i wanted the fish id just buy the damn thing
> [snapback]1076543[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez

PuffPiff said:


> yeah but if money didnt matter and i wanted the fish id just buy the damn thing
> [snapback]1076543[/snapback]​





rchan11 said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but if money didnt matter and i wanted the fish id just buy the damn thing
> [snapback]1076543[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> :nod:
> [snapback]1076583[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You are Both in-correct.







(Sorry was watching seinfeld when George asked the guy for a dollar at the car dealership so he can get a twix)


----------



## mashunter18

hell ya, thats worth it.I would need to see the actual speciman.A member named knifeman has a really bad ass vinny rhom, he was going to sell it for more then that i think 600$ plus, but that individual speciman is bad ass, super dark, bright red eyes and bad ass hump...


----------



## WorldBelow07

i wouldnt. if it was a big one MAYBE(15+"), but id rather use that money somewhere else.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

WorldBelow07 said:


> i wouldnt. if it was a big one MAYBE(15+"), but id rather use that money somewhere else.
> [snapback]1076845[/snapback]​


----------



## PuffPiff

yeah if money is no object you shoulda bought the $950 black from SA, that thing was huge


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

PuffPiff said:


> yeah if money is no object you shoulda bought the $950 black from SA, that thing was huge
> [snapback]1076851[/snapback]​


Lol you keeping going on about the money is no object and it's obvious you know nothing about money. Ever occured to you that maybe the reason I have money is cause I get deals and don't get screwed???? Ahhhhhhhh see how your eyes are opening up? Lol thought you'd understand.


----------



## CraigStables

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> PuffPiff said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah if money is no object you shoulda bought the $950 black from SA, that thing was huge
> [snapback]1076851[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you keeping going on about the money is no object and it's obvious you know nothing about money. Ever occured to you that maybe the reason I have money is cause I get deals and don't get screwed???? Ahhhhhhhh see how your eyes are opening up? Lol thought you'd understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1077064[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Actually, your wrong!

When money is no object you dont question prices if you like something (not when its the matter of $100 or so). If money is no object you buy what you want and what you feel your willing to pay to have what you want.

And personally I agree with Marco, you cant really question what price you should pay for it, as it is worth what you are willing to pay!


----------



## r1dermon

if money is no object, then you're not human. money IS an object, even for bill gates, he understands the concept of getting screwed over. if you walk into a store, and they have a candy bar for 1.00 and you really want it, but you see another store that sells candy bars, are you going to check the other store to see if its .75 cents there or are you just gonna buy and get screwed out of .25 cents(possibly)..i mean, its no biggie with a candy bar and .25 cents, but what if you're buying a boat, or a car, or a house...thousands of dollars are at stake...in his case, hundreds with the fish. nobody, no matter how rich, likes to get screwed over...its just the way we are...unless someone really wants something and they dont think they'll get another chance to get it, then they'll pay a premium...i'd say if you have the money to blow on a fish, and you really want the thing, go for it...just dont sweat the bill...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

What is it with people on this site????? You are aware of fish, and you are aware that certain people buy these things. Since you are stuck on this endless circle of horseshit simply cease to answer my threads please. You are not helping or giving me guidance. Sheesh I just wanted to honestly know if what everyone out there has seen them sell for and if this was a good price based off of that. Money isn't too important on this certain mark. I never said I was a millionaire or anything of that sorts. Honestly I feel sorry for you and not understanding how money works. I guess you honestly think some people are just born rich and never have to work and just buy objects for whatever someone wants. Very narrow way of thinking. I'm not trying to insult anyone at all, but I just wanted your input not your putdowns or wasted space such as it's worth what people are willing to pay. That is such an obvious statement it makes me sick. Why do you think your food costs what is costs??? your gas, smokes, and whatever else you buy???? That's like saying air is transparent. It is not relative in anyway shape or form to what I was asking for.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

marco said:


> fish are worth what people are willing to pay.
> [snapback]1075949[/snapback]​


Least you have benchmade in your signature. Lol cause that's a cheap mtech you have for your avatar. If you ever want some real butterfly's let me know and I'll hook you up with a good deal THAT PEOPLE ARE WILLING TO PAY.


----------



## Winkyee

CraigStables said:


> And personally I agree with Marco, you cant really question what price you should pay for it, as it is worth what you are willing to pay!
> [snapback]1077085[/snapback]​


That's pretty much it right there...
If you want it buy it...

If you want the fish and it's worth it to you ... Buy it or risk seeing pics posted of it in someone else's tank.Maybe it's just not the fish you have been waiting for due to colour, size or type?

p.s. 
Maybe you should post the store location and address in case one of us wants to go check it out in person for you?


----------



## CraigStables

But your talking about a rare luxury object whose price fluctuates week in week out. There are no guidelines out there to say this fish is worth this amount of money, it really does come down to 'its worth whatever your willing to pay'. That may sicken you to hear, but its as simple as it it is true. So asking for what these fish sell for is an impossible question to answer.

And as for not understanding how money works...what do I do for a living? What qualifications do I have? What sort of money do I have and was brought up on? If you knew the answer to those you may be aware I understand exactly how money works!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> 
> And personally I agree with Marco, you cant really question what price you should pay for it, as it is worth what you are willing to pay!
> [snapback]1077085[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much it right there...
> If you want it buy it...
> 
> If you want the fish and it's worth it to you ... Buy it or risk seeing pics posted of it in someone else's tank.Maybe it's just not the fish you have been waiting for due to colour, size or type?
> 
> p.s.
> Maybe you should post the store location and address in case one of us wants to go check it out in person for you?:rasp:
> [snapback]1077110[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I would guy, but I'm in alaska and I don't think anyone else except for like 2 people are up here. I sent my friend to get pics and should of posted them yesterday and now I'm hoping to get them up today. The store keeps going lower in price cause he was a special order that someone didn't pick up and they don't have the space for him sooooooooooooo not to offend once again but I'm trying to jew'em down to ?????????? who knows what I'M willing to pay lol lol lol lol


----------



## CraigStables

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> sooooooooooooo not to offend once again but I'm trying to jew'em down to ?????????? who knows what I'M willing to pay lol lol lol lol
> [snapback]1077118[/snapback]​


Get them as low as you can, even if your willing to pay more you always can save some money from them!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

CraigStables said:


> But your talking about a rare luxury object whose price fluctuates week in week out. There are no guidelines out there to say this fish is worth this amount of money, it really does come down to 'its worth whatever your willing to pay'. That may sicken you to hear, but its as simple as it it is true. So asking for what these fish sell for is an impossible question to answer.
> 
> And as for not understanding how money works...what do I do for a living? What qualifications do I have? What sort of money do I have and was brought up on? If you knew the answer to those you may be aware I understand exactly how money works!!
> [snapback]1077114[/snapback]​


Craig, all you had to say is "rare luxury object whose price fluctuates week in week out." I'm new as I've said many of time here and I didn't know this. That would help put me into your frame of mind and how you see it. It's one thing to tell someone how you see it and it's totally another to show HOW you see your angle. Read our comments again from my angle and you'll see I wasn't trying to insult but it simply made no sense to me. I never new these were such RARE fish. Knowing that please, re-read and maybe you'll understand what I was seeing. Even if it does change from week to week I'm willing to bet there is a meduim it floats around. I bet it doesn't go 5 bucks to 4.3 million. I know this is a gross example but you see what I'm saying. It would help me much more to simply say I've seen them go between this and this. I just wanted the ballpark, not another sport. Take her easy guys and once again, hope I didn't offend anyone cause that's not at all what I'm trying to do :nod:


----------



## CraigStables

Sorry for the confusion, I just persumed you knew how rare they were. They go through real high to moderate demand (normally down to what Piranha programmes have been on as these Rhoms normally feature) but Ive seen very few so large.

To be honest I couldnt give you figures, as for one Ive never looked into their prices and two Im from the UK so wouldnt have a clue how much they go for in the US!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

CraigStables said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I just persumed you knew how rare they were. They go through real high to moderate demand (normally down to what Piranha programmes have been on as these Rhoms normally feature) but Ive seen very few so large.
> 
> To be honest I couldnt give you figures, as for one Ive never looked into their prices and two Im from the UK so wouldnt have a clue how much they go for in the US!
> [snapback]1077139[/snapback]​


Lol true true about the conversion. Always wanted to ask, is it like pulling teeth to get piranha over there????


----------



## CraigStables

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Lol true true about the conversion. Always wanted to ask, is it like pulling teeth to get piranha over there????
> [snapback]1077143[/snapback]​


Used to be and when something decent did come up it was going for a ridiculous price. Luckily now though (mainly down to P-Fury bringing alot of UK members otgether) there are more and more P Dealers poping up around the UK and Europe.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

when you say "money is no object", then you make others assume that you will pay anything...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> when you say "money is no object", then you make others assume that you will pay anything...
> [snapback]1077172[/snapback]​


AHHHHHHHh I don't see why I have to continue this discussion with money but.......first, if you're gonna quote me get the right quote. I said money isn't really an issue. A far cry from money is no object which you feel so comfortable in quoting me. And we all know what the say about ASSUMING. Anywhoo I was just pointing out the fact that I don't mind paying the price quoted if it was and is a good deal. I guess you missed that and hopped to the conclusion of "ASSUMING"


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> 
> when you say "money is no object", then you make others assume that you will pay anything...
> [snapback]1077172[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHHh I don't see why I have to continue this discussion with money but.......first, if you're gonna quote me get the right quote. I said money isn't really an issue. A far cry from money is no object which you feel so comfortable in quoting me. And we all know what the say about ASSUMING. Anywhoo I was just pointing out the fact that I don't mind paying the price quoted if it was and is a good deal. I guess you missed that and hopped to the conclusion of "ASSUMING"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1077178[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Oh i see, that was Puffpiff's post... my bad... i was only pointing that out for arguement's sake.

I like that Rhom, but it doesn't seem worth the money to me... only because of its size. But, if it has the right attitude, GET IT!


----------



## sadboy

Regardless of what people told you... I bet if you have the cash in your hand you could bring to down to $400. Money always talks and bullshit always walks. But then again you are up way north....


----------



## dynasty691

if its in good condition buy it


----------



## crazyklown89

dynasty691 said:


> if its in good condition buy it
> [snapback]1077533[/snapback]​


It's not a car.:laugh:

"Yeah uh how many miles this bad boy got?"
"Sir, this is a fish"


----------



## Guest

crazyklown89 said:


> dynasty691 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if its in good condition buy it
> [snapback]1077533[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a car.:laugh:
> 
> "Yeah uh how many miles this bad boy got?"
> "Sir, this is a fish"
> [snapback]1077535[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

"The question stands."
"Hmm...why dont you come take a look at these pretty goldfish?"

--Dan


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Man, he was just referring to the condition of the fish. The car thing was kinda funny but you wouldn't buy a fish with amonia burn and a 4 inch dildo hanging out it's ass would you? no. I know that was extreme but come on guys. I think this thread is getting old anyways, I just wanted to know if I was getting screwed and now I know after a LONG debate here lol. Anyways I'm out............take her easy or anyway you can! (joke)


----------



## myles

waW this thread turned froma question into like some kidna lexure or soemthign i dont even kno............ enyway a 12" vinny for that price man i say haggle them down as low as u can do it and get it! you dotn see meany of them that big and for that cheap OFCORSE the price changes but yeah that soudns good to me for that size! im sure u wotn see menay of those for that size for that cheap. also because i love those rhoms and i wanna see a feeding vid of the bugger


----------



## RhomZilla

Sorry to bust your bubbles fellahz..

Moved to P Discussions


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> 
> fish are worth what people are willing to pay.
> [snapback]1075949[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That was the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I just wanna know if that is what these guys usually go for around this size. Everything could technically be what someone is willing to pay thus the whole supply and demand concept. I was looking for some help or guidance not known facts about the economy.
> [snapback]1075951[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

actually i agree with marco on that


----------



## PuffPiff

so did ya buy it?


----------



## x-J-x

I actually agreed w/ Marco...how bad you want it?...does it worth $550 to you...if it does...buy it...I paid $150 for my gold...I think hez worth it...but many don't...


----------



## r1dermon

how about this...since you want it blunt, i'll put it blunt...no more horseshit....i personally think you'd be a f*cking idiot to buy a 10" fish for that much money, if you want to, go right ahead, but i'll laugh when the repo man comes to take your car...etc...all because you wanted to buy a fish who's life is probably more than half over anyway, for a rediculous amount of loot. honestly, if i was you, i'd slap myself and take a cold shower to get the thought of spending 500 dollars on a fish out of my head...thats just me though...fish are cool, but a piranha is not worth 500 dollars...whatever you do, i dont really care, it wouldnt matter to me if the fish died 2 days after you got it or it lived for 20 years...it has nothing to do with me....but i wouldnt buy it...that's just me. call me sane...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

Lol sorry, I was wrong he's more like 13 to 14 inches and yeah I bought him. I'll have pics later today. To everyone who just helped me and gave me advice I thank you. I did as most of you said and went in with less than he expected cash lol and ummmm yeah. I got him for WAY cheaper than I expected. The cruel fuckers only had him in a 40 gallon so I knew they didn't have the space for him. I'll post pics when I get him to the shop.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

r1dermon said:


> how about this...since you want it blunt, i'll put it blunt...no more horseshit....i personally think you'd be a f*cking idiot to buy a 10" fish for that much money, if you want to, go right ahead, but i'll laugh when the repo man comes to take your car...etc...all because you wanted to buy a fish who's life is probably more than half over anyway, for a rediculous amount of loot. honestly, if i was you, i'd slap myself and take a cold shower to get the thought of spending 500 dollars on a fish out of my head...thats just me though...fish are cool, but a piranha is not worth 500 dollars...whatever you do, i dont really care, it wouldnt matter to me if the fish died 2 days after you got it or it lived for 20 years...it has nothing to do with me....but i wouldnt buy it...that's just me. call me sane...
> [snapback]1078640[/snapback]​


Lol nice rant. Do you even realize that when people read what you wrote that all they hear is an ignorant fool who's full of anger???? just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## kove32

Good pick up! Some people on this site can be dick faces soo don't worry about it. SOrry I didn't get here quicker to help you out!


----------



## r1dermon

oh...now im ignorant because i put it like you wanted it...does that make you ignorant too for asking? i mean, if the money doesnt matter, then why would you even ask, sounds pretty ignorant to me...whatever though, double standards are good to have i guess...

also, kove, please tell me that you're not referring to me as a dick face just because i answered in the format requested by the poster...


----------



## kove32

I just skim and I KNOW you all know what he meant. I have enough money for a $300 fish, money isn't a problem there, but if I can find it cheaper, I'll get it somewhere else! I'm pretty sure that is what he was saying.


----------



## dynasty691

lemme no if u get it


----------



## Winkyee

r1dermon said:


> how about this...since you want it blunt, i'll put it blunt...no more horseshit....i personally think you'd be a f*cking idiot to buy a 10" fish for that much money, if you want to, go right ahead, but i'll laugh when the repo man comes to take your car...etc...all because you wanted to buy a fish who's life is probably more than half over anyway, for a rediculous amount of loot. honestly, if i was you, i'd slap myself and take a cold shower to get the thought of spending 500 dollars on a fish out of my head...thats just me though...fish are cool, but a piranha is not worth 500 dollars...whatever you do, i dont really care, it wouldnt matter to me if the fish died 2 days after you got it or it lived for 20 years...it has nothing to do with me....but i wouldnt buy it...that's just me. call me sane...
> [snapback]1078640[/snapback]​


Here's a perfect example of "fish are worth what people are willing to pay. "<--First reply by Marco
$500 for a fish?? I'd pay it, if it's what I want.
Others think $10 is way too much for any fish...


----------



## dynasty691

lol


----------



## supragtsxr

It's funny how twisted this topic got


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

I posted pics of him under a new topic. It's LMAO 11 inch black ven rhom. Pics are in there.


----------



## Genin

take it easy with the cursing fellas. no more F word this and that, and no dick head calling. relax.

CROSSHAIR223,
congrats on the new P!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

thank ya sir!


----------

